# Need help with connecting to Wretched Radio



## NB3K (Oct 26, 2011)

I have for years tried to receive the Wretched Radio program and I have never been able to connect to it.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe that it is subscription based and not free so you get code/link when you join.


----------



## NB3K (Oct 26, 2011)

It says that one can listen to the daily show for free. Look Here


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok cool. I knew they started the subscription when it changed from Way Of the Master Radio to Wretched. I was not aware that it changed. Cool. 

It worked for me. I am running windows 7 using Firefox.


----------



## baron (Oct 26, 2011)

It also works for me, I'm using Windows XP.


----------



## Tim (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you tried an RSS into iTunes?


----------



## NB3K (Oct 26, 2011)

Every computer that I have in my house is unable to get the stream. I have Ipad, Win7, Winxp and win vista.


----------

